# Rescue: Southwest Utah



## TweedBunny (Sep 17, 2007)

I rescued this little guy from the animal shelter on the morning of his 15th day of his 14 day death sentance. The shelter was going to put him down that very morning so they just let me have him. His card said he was found by someone that witnessed him fall out of the back of a truck:tears2:.

I've beenworkingwith himas he is very scared of people. He looks very young and is quite small.His disposition has improved the two weeks I've had him but he's still scared of my hand. He is calm once I pick him up and doesnt struggle or kick. 

I cannot keep him, we already have two rabbits is our 1100 sqft home and are fosteringtwo.I'd like to see him go to a home that has a yard he can play in. I think he'd be better as an outside rabbit as he is quite mischevious. I DO NOT want him to go to a home where he will be locked up in a hutch day and night. Please give him some outside time to romp in the grass and BE A BUNNY.

I am willing to travel to help this little guy find a home. Below are some pictures of him. We've temporarily named him Gunner. 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Haley (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow he is adorable!

One question, though, are you sure that asking for an outdoor home is the right way to go about rehoming him? I ask because I know you get some extremely hot weather out in Utah. 

Also, if he was thrown from a truck its likely that he scares easily from being traumatized? I know outdoor living conditions can be quite frightening to a bunny, with all the smells, shadows, noises etc.


----------



## TweedBunny (Sep 17, 2007)

He acts as if he really enjoys it outside when I take him out in the backyard. He kicks up his feet and dashes around, chinning and nibbling everything. He only seems to be scared of people getting close to him.

It can be very hot here in southern Utahand I do not want him to go to a home that is going to stick him in a hutch in the sun, or give him a sunny dirt lot to live on. The heat is bearable here as long as the bunny has a shady tree, grass to lay on, and plenty of water. An owner that would let him be an indoor bunny would be ideal, but I don't think he or the owner will like that.Id rather he be a free-to-run yard bunny than an always-caged-indoors bunny. :wave:


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 17, 2007)

I just lost my lop buck a few days ago and I'm missing him so bad. As much as I adore my lionheads - I've got to say that I am also in love with lops (I can't believe I'm saying that).

I can't take him...I live too far away and my husband would absolutely, positively shoot me.

But I wanted to point out that if he could be litter box trained - you might be able to sell folks on the idea of having him as an indoor bunny and he could maybe live in a NIC cage or an exercise pen and have daily run around time, etc. Several folks on the forum have free-roaming bunnies in one room of their house (like a bunny in one room and another bunny in another room). 

I'd really push for that over being an "outdoor only" bunny if you could. I know that my lops love going outdoors (I have some does)....but they also love to lay on the tile floors too.

Peg


----------



## myLoki (Sep 17, 2007)

Awwww! Ah little Loki bunny! :biggrin2: Such a cutie!


t.


----------

